

Show HN: I built a new portfolio site because I need a new job. Thoughts? - michaelcolenso
http://resume.michaelcolenso.com/

======
rwhitnah
Some of your :hover transitions are a bit wonky in Chrome.

Hovering over, say, "JavaScript" under your TeamCoco job bumps your span.label
from 70px width to 72px width. My guess is that this is from Chrome rounding
partial pixels weirdly in your transitions, but it's clear that you didn't
mean for the other elements in line to move.

Also on Chrome, not sure you've got your Fjalla One font included properly.
Even though computed style is showing that as first choice for your header
elements, my machine is defaulting to Helvetica Neue. This is due to you
calling it "Fjalla+One" instead of "Fjalla One" in your css.

------
chatmasta
I see you have an extensive background in construction project management. Why
did you choose design? I bet your background could produce many opportunities
as a project manager. Perhaps you should learn to apply your lessons from
construction to software development. Then you can market yourself as an
expert in project management, which could pay significantly more than
designing.

------
sharemywin
I don't like that I can't read all the words in your "built this myself
website" to me usability trumps design and if I have to highlight it to read
it you've already lost me.

